# TV-Out : Videodateien auf Fernseher teilweise nicht angezeigt



## Dumm wie Brot (29. März 2003)

Hi, ich hab da n kleines Problem : Ich habe an meiner GraKa (GF4-ti4200) einen Video-Out, auf dem ich mit N-View ein Klonbild des Monitors ausstrahlen kann. Alles funzt wunderbar, bis das sämtliche Videodateien nicht angezeigt werden. Startet man z.B. den Mediaplayer mit ner *.avi (oder *.mpg .. egal was), so wird anstelle des Filmes nur ein schwarzes Viereck angezeigt. Jedoch kann ich Game-Videosequenzen (hab zufällig Aquanox ausgewählt, weil ich wusste dass das Videos hat) problemlos anschauen. Außerdem befindet sich in fast jedem %Windows% Ordner eine Videodatei, die eine blaue Uhr zeigt, auch diese Datei kann ich auf dem Fernseher sehen, sonst jedoch nichts. Nicht nur beim Mplayer sondern auch beim DivX Player hab ich das Problem ... an was kann das liegen und wie kann ich das beheben ? (hab geringere Auflösung schon versucht !)

MfG und danke schonmal


----------



## crazykenny (30. März 2003)

Sers!
Ich kenn' das Problem, bin aber nur zur Erkenntnis gekommen, dass man entweder das Video nur auf dem Monitor, bzw. nur auf den TV o.ä. anschauen kann, d.h. man kann keine 'Klonvideos' ansehen.  
Sollte es trotzdem irgendwie gehen, postet dies bitte, oder schickt mir und Dumm Wie Brot ne PN.

Greetz 
crazykenny


----------



## AKM<2b> (31. März 2003)

Versuch mal im Detonator Menu am Video Overlay zu fummeln.... wenns noch nicht an ist. vielleicht bringt das ja was....

Ich hab auch ne G4Ti4200 und den Detonator 41.09 (glaub ich) und bei mir läufts wie geschmiert. 

2b


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (31. März 2003)

Hmm hab mich wahrscheinlich n bisschen dähmlich verhalten, dass ich da nicht selber draufgekommen bin !!

Jetzt funzt alles in Top-Qualität !! Danke !!


----------

